# The Last Person To Post Game



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a simple, mindless game. I used to play this at another forum and it was quite popular so I thought we could give it a whirl. You can post whatever you want and be as creative or uncreative as you want. The goal is to be the last person to post. :icon_lol:

*I win!*


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2005)

no you don't, I have the first place trophy!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

*Points*

Look, what's over there!?

*Steals trophy*

*I am teh winzor!!*


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2005)

*Gives LL a spell checker!

I'm going to run 2 miles now.


----------



## canelita (Dec 28, 2005)

And the award goes to . . . ME :clap


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2005)

Here, you get a bagel


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Poopoo on your bagel.







I WIN!


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2005)

doocaca, I win


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Doodoo caca peepee diarrhea!

I win!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 28, 2005)

I am the winner!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

No, you're not. I am! :clap


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 28, 2005)

*pushes Lisa out of the way*

Nope, it's me!


----------



## canelita (Dec 28, 2005)

mmmmm you think so ?


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 28, 2005)

*MEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

It's on NOW!

*Pushes Sirvinya down and farts in her face*

*I WIN!!!*


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeww

I WIN!!! :clap


----------



## canelita (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok stop it, I WIN.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 1, 2006)

*The princess wins!*


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 1, 2006)

NON! C'EST MOI!!!!


----------



## canelita (Jan 1, 2006)

Try again, I win !!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

Give me a break! I win


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 1, 2006)

me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 1, 2006)

*I'm the weiner!!!*


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yo gano!


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 3, 2006)

that car says #2, lol

I win!


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

jejeje but I WIN !!! Again !!!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry but i did beat you all. So me WIN!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

*Nanny nanny boo boo, stick your head in poo poo!!*






I WON! I WON! I WON!


----------



## acon426 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am the WEINNER......


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

And the winner is.....






YESSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

NO I`M THE WINNER!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

*inserts a stick of lit dynamite into Bart's crack.*

*I WIN! :icon_twis*


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

I don`t think so, cuz i`m the winner watch out!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

***pushes lollipop out of the way***

*I WIN!!!*


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

***Lollipop Doesn`t Allow Anyone To Pushes Her Out Of The Way***

So yay me WIN!


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry girls :clap :clap :clap I win :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Has everyone heard the news yet?

I WON!


----------



## mintdee (Jan 3, 2006)

_Ties Lisa up in a chair and gags her _

*I am teh Winnnner:clap*

(Wow I remember these games :icon_lol: )


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

*escapes from the chair and farts in Sandras face thus gagging her*

I WIN!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

:icon_eek: I am the winner!


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 4, 2006)

not anymore!!!! I AM!! :icon_chee


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

nope, me winner!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

No me!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

Marching in at the last moment, pushing aside all those who have posted before her to WIN!!!!! YAY me!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm the last person to post so i'm the winner! :icon_chee


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

You are sooo not! Cause its me :icon_twis


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

Not now.

I WIN!!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh Yeah! How bout now, huh! :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

*does money dance*







Yay! I won!!!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

Show me da money, cause its me now!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

I win! I win! I WIN!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

uh.....I dun thin so Lucy!:icon_chee :icon_razz


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

heeeerrrrrreeeee'sssss Terri! Oh yeah!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey - wait! Look over there -----&gt; by the window!!!!

_(*distracting everyone so I can be the last one*)_


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

I WIN!!!!






Ohhh, ye-aahhh! Can you feel it!!!!!????


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

_Lollipop_ is back to say that she is The Winner so clap for me :clap :clap


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

The one and only winner!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

LMAO @ Lisa - where DO you find these mini movies.:clap :icon_lol:

BTW

I'm THE LAST ONE!!!!!!!!!:icon_razz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

No, I'M the last one. I WIN!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

*LMAO - she wins!!!*


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

*ROTFSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(rolling on the floor snort laughing)


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

NO no no get it in your heads nobody wins from Lollipop!!!

I Win, I win, I Win!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

so sorry, but NOT!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

I am sorry too cuz I HAVE WON

Get it, got it, get it :icon_razz

ME IS THE WINNER!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 4, 2006)

Meeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am seizing, but winning!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

*seizes the win*

I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

It`s


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

Uh, I think you meant *ME!*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

If my dog...






was bred with this...






it would probably look something like this...


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

Totally LMAO!!!!!! You are too funny!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you! :icon_redf But i'm just distracting you so I can win!

*WIN*


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry guys but I am The Winner, so take your *butts* out of here and go* fart* somewere!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

guilty, distracted as charged!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 4, 2006)

:icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL! I've seen some photoshopped images with that guy's face and they were hilarious! I wish I could find them!

BTW, I WIN!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Nope! I win!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

ME WIN


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

*WIN*


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Win!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

Do I hear that Lollipop is the winner!!! NaNaNa


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Win

!!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh do you mean that Lollipop is the winner, ok then :clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL!

Win, win, win!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes how many times I have to say that I`m the winner!!! :icon_chee


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 5, 2006)

I knew it was gonna be me! How psychic can you get??


----------



## lollipop (Jan 5, 2006)

Nope it`s me!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

The winner is....

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/image.php?u=7922&amp;dateline=1136184968


----------



## lollipop (Jan 5, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen I`m proud to make the announcement that Lollipop is *The Winner*, go Lollipop, go lollipop oh yeah, oh yeah!!!


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 7, 2006)

It was OBVIOUSLY going to be me!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 8, 2006)

Stop fighting! I win I win I win I win I win! :clap wooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

am the last one standing now.....yeeehaaa!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

I Am Da Winner!!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

You thought you won, didn't you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

I *know* I won! Now get down and bow to me!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

*bows and then bites your ankles*

neener neener neener!!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

i wont allow that.....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 15, 2006)

Roses are red,

Violets are blue,

I'm the winner,

I'm better than you.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

ninuninuinu...i'm da winner!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

I win!! :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 16, 2006)

me win again


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

all other competitors can leave now! *sneaks away with the trophy*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm last. I win!! :icon_chee :clap


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

ur not last anymore...i AM!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Now I'm last - champion!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

wrong, back to me! i win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

put the trophy down - Ley is back!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

No, I won!! :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

wrong....i won now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I won!! :clap :icon_chee


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

The winner returns!


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

*I win now! haha*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I win!! :icon_razz


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

Hah! I'm still awake. I win!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still awake too. :icon_chee I win!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

me too...so i win!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I'm last so I win!


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I win!! :icon_cool


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Me me me me WINS!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

No, me!! I win!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I win again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

now ...it's me!


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

move over - I win! :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

No I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

No, I win!! :icon_lol:


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Arrrrgh...I win again!!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now I win! :icon_chee


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

It's me - I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

lol no I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

no u didnt, i WIN!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, I win!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

AND THE WINNER IS....







Yessssssssssssss!! I won!!!!! It feels soo goood!!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

nice pose there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but unfortunately you lose.... I"M WINNING NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Now I'm winning. :clap


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

no...me wins, still...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

No, I win now.


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

How many times should I say it? I win :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

me win now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

I win. :icon_cool


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

i win again


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

I win now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

me winning again


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Me again. :clap


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

back to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Now me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

mEEEEEE


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

moi!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

me wins!


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

someone needs to close this thread lol and announce the winner is me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

No, the winner is me. :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

me me me me


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Me :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

ME wins now


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

I win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

me again winning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Now I'm winning


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

me now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Me!! :icon_twis


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

now me again! :clap


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

back to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Now me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

its me again


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Not anymore! Now it's me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

no, it;s still me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm back, over to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

nah....it's back to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Back to me. I win again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragueur (Feb 25, 2006)

i got it back! i win!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 26, 2006)

what the hell are you guys on about?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

lol just say "I win"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I won again!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

now i win


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

Ummmm you guys are all smokin' crack.....

I'm the real winner!


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

you're high ^  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm the real winner!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

You're both high. I'm the winner! :icon_lol:


----------



## Kelly (Feb 28, 2006)

Quite it now....it's mine and that's the last of it. I win!


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 28, 2006)

I.....................................WIN!!:clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

I win!


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 1, 2006)

I win again!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Smoke _this _crack! *sits on Kelly's face*

Bwhahahahaha!!

**WIN**


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 1, 2006)

I take it back!


----------



## KISKA (Mar 1, 2006)

eww....haha I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN:icon_t wis :icon_twis :icon_twis :icon_twis :icon_twis


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

I win now! :icon_twis


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey,

I just wanted to let you all know that I just won.

Later,

LL


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

I won. :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

me wins again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

I win again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

Bee-yotches!

I win!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I win! :icon_chee


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

I win!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I win!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I win, I won, I will always win, :icon_chee


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

im here, your up there so im the queen..hahahahha


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

stop dreaming girls...i'm winning now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

im wide awake and keepin track


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

wahahaaa i wont sleep


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

u think so? ....im gonna win no matter what  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Now, I win. :clap


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

You really think you are good!!!

I win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

I win!


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 4, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

I win!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 25, 2006)

It's times like these that I hate being a girl.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Why? Cuz I win?


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 2, 2006)

:w00t: I win:w00t:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 3, 2006)

Period related post.

I win!


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

I win!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

I win!


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 5, 2006)

Me me me me me!!!!:clap


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

"Hello."

"Congratulations, you're the winner!"


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

oh did you all know

I JUST WON


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

I win, yet again!


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

i can't believe it - i win!


----------



## LilDee (May 18, 2006)

yeah! i finally win for once! :laughing:


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

I win!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

noooo think again....I WINNNN...


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 14, 2006)

:trink4: :trink4: :trink4: :trink4:

MEEEEEE!!!


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 14, 2006)

I Win!


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

i win!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 23, 2006)

you all suck cuz I just WON!!! lol!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

A$$-Sphincter says "What?!"


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

:laughing: Wayne's World! Party time! Excellent! I win! I win! :laughing:


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

I am the winner!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

think again! i beat ya!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Why is everyone wasting their time trying to beat ME?!?!?!?!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know Aquilah.. i guess i'm just meant to be the winner :whistling: :goldcup:


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Sure! Don't think so Denise! The whole thread will self-destruct within 5 seconds of the next person posting *lmao*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Right here!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Guess again! I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 1, 2006)

haha, see thats where youre wrong i win i win i wiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn...noone can stop me cuz i've won!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't think so honey! I'm winning this now!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

*Little_Lisa suddenly comes in and surprises everyone with a sneak attack*

*PFFFFT* *BRRRRAAAAP*

*Clears the room and steals the win*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah, but alas, Aquilah was prepared and already had on a gas mask *lmao*


----------



## pla4u (Jul 8, 2006)

well you all are falling behind...I'm winning now..


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

La la la la! I'm winning!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Or so you thought Katie!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

Move over, there's a NEW winner comin' through!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

And pushed right back to where she was!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

You can't stop this girl! Trust me, you're wasting your time trying to beat me. Give up already and admit defeat!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 9, 2006)

You are all losers. The only winner 'round these parts is Miss Ashley. ME. Don't even try.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Miss Ashley, we're not in your parts... So, you ain't the last person to post!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 9, 2006)

La de do da da .....oh HI girls...I am the winner now!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 10, 2006)

WRONG!! I am!!! ME, ME, ME, ME!!!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 10, 2006)

Guess who's a loser? Everyone on MuT who isn't ME. I rule the universe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: I win! I win! I win! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 10, 2006)

I won, I won, I shot the BB gun!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 11, 2006)

you may rhyme but you didn't win!! i diddddd!!!! im the king of the castle and youre the dirty rascals!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

The "king" just got dethroned! I'm the winner!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 11, 2006)

thats what you THINK but i still got my crown...screw the throne i'd rather dance and celebrate winning!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

NOPE!!!! I'm the winner!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

Uh-uh, think again. I am the one and only winner!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess again sister!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 11, 2006)

Relax you guys! we all know i'm the real winner!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 11, 2006)

YEP the real winner is PAULA!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

&lt;insert whip cracking sound here&gt;







Yeeeehaaw! :bud:

*WINS*


----------



## LilDee (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool picture!!

But i win again :biggrin:


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

nope. wrong. i'm the winner!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 12, 2006)

Its ME Its ME Its MEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm the winner!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 12, 2006)

cue winner: I WIN!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Jul 12, 2006)

HELLOOOOOOO....you can all see I'm The winner Now!!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

lol, and i beat you all again :biggrin:


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Look out! Winner coming through!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

What's that? What? Oh, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to take back the winning position!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

That's OK cuz I took it right back. I win!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Wrong Again!!!! I Win!!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope. I'm the winner!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Dirty, dirty, underhanded! Nope, it's me again!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Uh-uh, it's me. I am victorious!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 13, 2006)

Im The WINNER!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope, it's me again! ME, ME, ME, ME, ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

haha and now its meeeeeeeee


----------



## pla4u (Jul 13, 2006)

you all are wrong...its ME!!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

nope! me! i am the winner!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Whatever! Don't think so!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

I have won again. Lucky me!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 14, 2006)

he he...just snuck in and to the last post back...I WIN!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 14, 2006)

TLPTP....takes a mean picture in a camasol/lingerie thingy/whatever.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh I do, do I?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 16, 2006)

i dont know what you do but IIII WIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Well honey, this just isn't your time to shine!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

it isn't yours either! IT'S MINE!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 17, 2006)

:goldcup: :whistling:


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

HA nice try. As Nelly says (because we all know he is quite the prophet):

I am number one - no matter if you like it

Here take it sit down and write it

I am number one

Hey hey hey hey hey hey - now let me ask you man

What does it take to be number one?

Two is not a winner and three nobody remembers

What does it take to be number one?

Hey hey hey hey..


----------



## pla4u (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah HA....NOW I AM NUMBER ONE!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Whoops! Slipped right by you!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

And iiiii slipped by you! i win!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

You're not as sneaky as you thought though!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm BAAACCCKK....


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

And you've left!!!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I win..

"but don't worry, be happy.. oooo-oo-oo-ooooooooooo"


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm happy, and I'm winning too!!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

ME ME ME !!!! Its ME again!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

Im Here Again!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry... Hate to see you go so soon!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

ahh and im back to say: I WINN!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 20, 2006)

well I am the last one now!!!

SO THERE!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

So there what? I'm last now!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh No your not

I AM!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Red Rover, Red Rover, We Sent Paula Right Out *lmao*


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

Well Paula just bounced right back! so there!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope! Think again! I'm the winner!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

You better think twice too, cause now I'm winning!!!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Wrong again. I WIN!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

W00T! Lookee who's last to post again!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

But Now its ME AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Wrong! Me, me, me!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT No its me! just look and see! its me its me its ME!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Me!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

No, it was you, and now it's ME!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh oh MMMMMEEee!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Guess again. It's ME!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

HeHeHe:7dh:


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Victory!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

Sure :moa:


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm the Winner!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

:moa:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 5, 2006)

Me Me Me!!!!! I Win!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

:rockwoot: :goldcup:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 5, 2006)

Me Again!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

:arco:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 5, 2006)

:rockwoot: :moa: :add_schacko:


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

lol

:flowers:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 6, 2006)

Ah Ha!!!!

Me Again!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 6, 2006)

:sheep:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm still here....ha ha...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 7, 2006)

:uglyhammer: LMAO! Love it


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

I win!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 7, 2006)

what? no you dont...its me! I WIN!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 7, 2006)

:moa:


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh stop you guys... that title belongs to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm the last person to post!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure :whistling:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 10, 2006)

:rockwoot: :box:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Me!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Winner here!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Nopie! I'm the winner!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Uh-uh, it's me


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

:hahaha:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope its me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 11, 2006)

Me!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 11, 2006)

:silly: out of the way....IM THE WINNER NOW!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

Look Pla4U is not going to happen!

LMAO

:nzd:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 11, 2006)

:mat: LOOK AGAIN....I JUST CRUISED RIGHT BACK!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 11, 2006)

LMAO you are too funny pla4u


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

nope.. I win


----------



## pla4u (Aug 12, 2006)

:box: I'm Taking it back!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 12, 2006)

me! me! me! me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 12, 2006)

:cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 12, 2006)

:bootyshake:

HA HA Its ME !


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up :keule: you know I'm the winner


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

K a t i e is the winner!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

sorry its me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 13, 2006)

:--


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 14, 2006)

Me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 14, 2006)

:idiot: is me LMAO


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry hun... its me!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 14, 2006)

:fight: NO ME!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 14, 2006)

:idiot: :fechten2:

Nope.. I WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

Not! it's me!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 14, 2006)

:shuriken: Im Back!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 14, 2006)

:moa: Me too!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 14, 2006)

he he ...I snuck back in..:schleich:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry but its ME!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh me again!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah :schleich:


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

:bs: I'm :goldcup:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 16, 2006)

Its me again.. THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 16, 2006)

:talktohand: lol


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2006)

Im The one on top now!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 17, 2006)

Not anymore... HA!

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh yes I am!!! its MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 17, 2006)

:rofl2:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2006)

:whipping: Its Me! Its ME!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 17, 2006)

:10: You always find a way to make me LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry.. .Its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 19, 2006)

Look now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

I Win! Ha!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

Its Me!!!!! Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me

All Me!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Nope... its

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE E

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEE

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEE

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

OH NO !!!

Its Me!!!!! Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me

All Me!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry....

Its ME ME ME ME!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Guess again?! It's all about ME!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2006)

And Again!

Its Me!!!!! Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me Me

All Me!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

For the last time ... its

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

LMFAO!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 21, 2006)

it hasn't been me for awhile, i figured id let you guys have some fun, but i'm back and ITS MEEEEE!!!!!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to break the news to you... but....

ITS ME ME ME ME ME

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 21, 2006)

:smileno:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

I'mmm Baaaacccccccccck.....


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope. Wrong. It's.....ME!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 21, 2006)

:whistling:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm back......


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

Im the last post Queen now ...he he....


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope.. its ME again!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

This Is My Place!!!

Mine Mine Mine!!! All Mine!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

I WON!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh n you didn't 

I WIN


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 23, 2006)

:eusa_whistle: SURE


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

:bringiton:


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

LMAO STOP IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is me!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

:hand: Im BAAAAccccckkkkk


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 25, 2006)

Now I am backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 25, 2006)

:9:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2006)

Stand back

1 here I am!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 25, 2006)

:bath:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2006)

opcorn: nope me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

:7a:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 26, 2006)

:asskicking: nope ME ME ME....


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

WE are getting angry here? :silly: LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 26, 2006)

:val: not really ...but I am keeping score....I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG you are toooo much.... LMAO :rules: Look at mine. I win


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

:moa:Still me! :eviltongue:


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

:cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

:bandit:


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys ALL lose. It's me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Dear Noxious, Paula, Teresa, Shelby, and anyone else who thinks they won,

Wake up and smell my rose smelling farts! You have all lost. Take a moment to let it sink in...







Winningly yours,

Little_Lisa


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope come and smell my farts Lil Lisa. I fart too you know LMAO :rofl2:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to bust anyone bubble but I am the winner..........

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

:bootyshake:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope... its still MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

:brsh:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 27, 2006)

:rockwoot:


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

:whipping:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I don't se any of you guys winning when I am around!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

:bs: LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

LMAO :rotfl: :rofl2:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

Lets see ya top this TOP!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

I win!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 27, 2006)

ohhh Sh*t this is good!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## pla4u (Aug 28, 2006)

HA HA Me again


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 28, 2006)

OMG I might have to start getting more creative here.... LMAO. Lisa Iâ€™m about too pee on myself here at work HAHAHAHAHAHA :add_wegbrech: :laughing: :roflmao: :uglyhammer: :rofl3:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL

First one to make Teresa pee her pants at work WINS! GOOOOO!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

no no no..... You are funny :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh you think you are the winner do ya...welll look again...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

OHH MY lol :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Nox (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahh this board is too hilarious!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

Guess what.....

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

I bet

Hey I want my pic to be large like Lil Lisa


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

Back again!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

:moa:


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

:brsh:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

So you want my seat here! just try to take it from me...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

OHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

QUIT LMAO


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pussy, Teresa.







*WIN*


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

I go out of my way to win!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

Be Careful. You might get pooped on


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

YIKES!!!!!

Good thing I have somone to protect me...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

Bad ass!!!!! :moa::add_wegbrech:

Yeah that is my pussy cat LOL


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

Well My friends at Starfleet Command will back me up!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

uhhhh Don't get me started Paula. I'm at work...... :rotfl:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

I won. The end.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

:bs:Sure


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

REALLY I'm looking all over for you here in Make Beleive....just don't see you .

..so I WIN


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahaha!






*WIN*


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats real? Just me WINNING!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

i Win


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 30, 2006)

Back!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

:sheep:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

:reddance:

HERE I AM!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

:tee:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6759&amp;catid=newimages

HE HE....So there!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL

I like it is cute!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

Well you are all invited to my WINNERS party for me!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 30, 2006)

I win! I win! I win!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

Now Lisa, Be nice and Ill invite you to my party...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 30, 2006)

You guys are making things so much better here at work. I'm just having a bad day and you Paula and Lisa are making things so much easier for me.

I just want to take you guys and MUT



I'm still the CHAMP :add_wegbrech:


----------



## pla4u (Aug 30, 2006)

My friend and I still say I WIN!

PS...we enjoy your posts too Teresa


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

:rofl3:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

I WIND!

(Psst, click it.)


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

Quit

Nope

I Win

Lmao


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

And the winner is...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

Ohhh Sh*t I love it :7a:

LMAO

HAHAHAHAHAHA :rockwoot:Heck yeah!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 31, 2006)

HA ha ...cool Lisa,,, but ut I am still the winner, you just didn't notice, just like you didn't notice I was at this party with ya...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG lol

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH This is a good one this is FUNNY


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOOO! I haven't laughed so hard in I don't know when.....

You win!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with you Lisa Paula wins


----------



## pla4u (Aug 31, 2006)

Im The WINNER!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

So should I give Paula the prize and close this thread?

Wait, this just in....


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello Pussy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

Say hello to my little pussy again....


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello pussy!

LMAO

Pusssy smells tuna... LOL


----------



## pla4u (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello Pussy...nice pussy you have there....so nice to cuddle and pet a nice pussy....

Here Check out my big pinnapples...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...imageuser=6138

Im the winner again by the way...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 31, 2006)

I'M BACK :sheep:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 1, 2006)

Here I am the winner! Hi Teresa..

..sniff ...sniff...say do you smell tuna?


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 1, 2006)

HECK YEAH I DO! :bootyshake:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 1, 2006)

Some nice little man asked if I wanted to "ride his horse"...so here I am took it and am riding it to the winning spot!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL!I prefer to ride bigger animals....


----------



## pla4u (Sep 1, 2006)

HA HA !!Lisa Is Riding a HUGE MONKEY!!!!!...Love it!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 1, 2006)

You &amp; Lisa are just insane.... (Me too though) LMAO Lisa how often do you ride the monkey?

HAHAHAHAAHAHA

PAULA NICE LEGS! WOW


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL Just twice.

The time above and then...

the next time I saw him, he had gotten all dressed up just for me and he was so sexy...






...that I just couldn't resist riding him again...






Needless to say, we went all the way to the finish line that time!

*WIN*


----------



## pla4u (Sep 1, 2006)

OOOHHH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks Teresa! your comet on my legs have me feeling sexy now!And Lisa you are the bestest around with your nice monkey!!! I bet your monkey likes real big bannanas too!!!

...giggle..

Im still the WINNER!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 2, 2006)

GOSH HONEY you look HOT......

Awww look

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/bananabarrage.html


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

HI TERESA!!!

he he...think I look HOT! thank you your so kind..





Ha Ha...Monkey and Bananas Game...COOL!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 2, 2006)

Not a problem. HAHAHA your VS pic is nice!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

you meen this one?







You should seem ny centerfold in the corset set..he he

these things keep me winning...giggle..


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 2, 2006)

Yup!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I just got back to the winning position at warp factor 8


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: YOU ARE TOOO MUCH


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

Makeup...the final fronteir.....these are the voyages of the MUT Form members....


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, you guys are starting to get super goofy!:moa:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 5, 2006)

But I'm still the champ ldlad:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Come get me if you dare!


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

All right, I can't win with you two. I'm taking myself out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

LOL come on Proxy!!! Bring it!!! LMAO


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

:reddance:

ITS ME!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Hon!!!! I'm glad to see ya!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

Aww your such a sweetie, :hug:

Im still winning though :wink:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

:eiertritt:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

OUCH!

:add_schacko:

still me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

LMAO.... I'm still the champ


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

I WIN!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

LISA I'm glad to see you too but nope I win :happy:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

:val: let me see....1,2,3....and 1,2, hummm...still ME!!:rules:


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

:croc:Okay... I couldn't resist. I'm back!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL Lets see...... :whipping:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

your welcome to come visit me..the winner


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

I am back...the real winner!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you sure about that?

LMAO


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes.. Positive.....


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

:whipping:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Its me!!! he winner!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry... its me............................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooook

Think again

:smiletongue: :uglyhammer: :uglyhammer:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

giggle....its ME!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

That is cute!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

*BRRRRAAAAAAP*







Me!

I win!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

ME too


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

well I Have a pic of Lisa...and she is Totaly NAKED...

So I WIN&gt;&gt;&gt;hehe

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 7, 2006)

Lil stinky butt

That pic is sooo cute


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep is cute...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

Its me the WINNER!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...imageuser=6138

I WIN


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 9, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Hahahahahahaha!! Thanks for the chuckle! :add_wegbrech:

So far i'm in the lead, though.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm the winner Dont mess with me !

,


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry Paula.. but I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

Paula that is hot I like it


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;------------------------------winner


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

:9:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

Take That Teresa!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

Holy Sh*t Pillow Fight!!!!!!!!

Lmao Hahahahahaahah


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

Take That,,,and that ....giggle...

IM WINNING...Giggle.. :laughing:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

You are retarded.

I have to install my Adobe Photoshop! And play with it...

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

yea its fun to play with the pics....HAHA

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

I love your imagination.

You are the best


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

Teresa and Paula I am the winner!

THE WINNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRR!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 10, 2006)

LMFAO at Paula!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope Shelby I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry its me.....but you can be runner up!..... :laughing:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

Well Here I am and I am WINNING!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 11, 2006)

Not anymore... its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE again...

The winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

Dropping it again to win!I'm the WINNER!

.

.

.

.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't do it Alice!!!!!! DON'T

I win!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 12, 2006)

I am back...

The winner!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 12, 2006)

HI GIRLS...nice to see you guys....I Like having some runners up to keep me company...he he

&gt;

&gt;


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry Paula... I am no runner up... I am the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## pla4u (Sep 12, 2006)

:eusa_whistle: Just sneeking back in to clame my WINNERS SPOT!:undwech:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Step down Paula... I have come back to reclaim the winner spot!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

ooohhhh NO...Im not baclikng down ...I am the winner here for sure!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

Sure yeah

Back again


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

Whatever ladies. Pack it up and go home!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;------- the true winner has arrived......


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

True Winner?...That would be ME!!!:goldcup: :arco:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

LMAO Yeah keep dreaming!

I'M HERE TO STAY :eviltongue: :happy:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

Well now....what have we here, all you girls trieing to get MY SPOT :asskicking: I'm THE WINNER!!!!:icon_queen:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

Not you!!! is me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

:idiot: : BAD TERESA BAD!....trying to take my spot.. we all know I'm the WINNER!:icon_cheers:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Guess again... its me!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

Look buddy back off now ok:tocktock:

:bs::moa: LOL


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

wen will you girls learn...I'm the winner!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

HONEY Get over it LMAO


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

:silly: Im The one on top here dear!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh WOW that is HOT. I wish I can do that. I have the program but I need the experience now.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay ladies... its time to acknowledge the real winner... ME!!!!!!!

LMFAO!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

Just taks time ,patients and practice...


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

WELL!!!!..

I see I will just have to teach you a lesson!:asskicking:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!!!!

but anywayssss..... IM THE WINNER... ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah spank her really good I will be here waiting for you to finish :bringiton:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!

wish I had a program that did that!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh and then what..


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

OHH YEAH BABY LMAO

THIS :bootyshake:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

WELL!!!

BACK AT CHA!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 14, 2006)

well I'm still the one ON TOP ...the winner is ME!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 15, 2006)

Bring It


----------



## pla4u (Sep 15, 2006)

I have it allready sweetie,...I'm The WINNER!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 15, 2006)

:hahaha:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 15, 2006)

IM WINNING!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice ass. Is good for a nice spank :asskicking:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

Im still the WINNER sweetie...

I'm just so dam sexy...

see how nice my boobs are...he he..


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 16, 2006)

Holy SH*T THAT is sooo crazy.

Lil Lisa, you &amp; I

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn I thought you ladies would have gotten the hint.....

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

TA DA!!!!!

And the winner is

PAULA!!!! YAY!!!!!:rockwoot: :moa: :hand:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 16, 2006)

That is fine! For now though.

HEEEECK no

I AM THE CHAMP


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

well now champ, Im here and am clearly the winner


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 16, 2006)

Move over Paula... Its me the true, the only WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 17, 2006)

pssss...Shelby........I WIN!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 17, 2006)

Just stop

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 17, 2006)

so your triying to sneek in and take my spot are you?

aint gona work

T'm the WINNER!!!:silly:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL you are too funny Paula

You always crack me up


----------



## LilDee (Sep 17, 2006)

tss, you thought i was gonna let you win didn't yah! think again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Sep 17, 2006)

Now GIRLS!

I let you share my bed but I must insist you two behave!

after all I am the WINNER!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry... I am the winner.....

THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 17, 2006)

sorry Shelly.

Still ME!!!!:moa:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Its still me girls!!:hand:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm back


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Its me again Teresa!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 18, 2006)

It me again Paula... step back!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

now its not good for you to get in front of me!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

C'est Moi!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 18, 2006)

ohhh Heck no is me!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

sure Teresa.....


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

It is me!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

not for loooong...

Its ME AGAIN!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice try, its me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahhh and.....................

Sure LMAO


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

well I did get a little sidtracked at the bike race today...But I am Back to take my WINNING SPOT!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm gonna bounce in and steal the win...


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

is that you in the back row lisa???

he he

I'm out front so I'm the winner..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

LMAO!! You are very clever! Dang my "plan" has backfired...






....and shot me into the lead again! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 19, 2006)

Lil Lisa you are back YAY


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

YAY FOR LISA,

But Paula grabs the lead again!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Lisa grabs Paula by the cohones and takes the lead while she's down.

*WIN*


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

AH HA!

Didnt know I could jump up so fast did you (grabs Lisa by the bra strap and puls her back) IM WINNING!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

The pulling and releasing of my bra strap like totally sling shotted me into the lead again! Thanks, Paula! :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

HEY LISA! your shoes untied!!!

(as she checks Paula races into the lead!)


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 19, 2006)

Back off ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am the clear winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

Paula catches a ride and pulls out into the lead again!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahhh yeah while you and her waste time with cojones grabbing and bra strap pulling, I take the lead!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I forgot to say SUCKERSSSS :add_wegbrech::moa:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 20, 2006)

Well sorry to burst your bubbles ladies... but I am back in the lead!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

STAND BACK GIRLS!

Hare I am back to take the winners place!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow...from up here in my tree I can see nobody else around..so I am the WINNER!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 22, 2006)

Time to surrender....

I am back to take the winners circle.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 22, 2006)

:whistling: :we: he he here I am in the lead again!:icon_cheers: :thumbsup2:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry hun.. have to bust ur bubble...

I AM BACK.......

THE WINNER!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

Im here to claim my winning position!:bang:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm back....:cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay Teresas Back!!!!

But I still WIN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 27, 2006)

Whatever....

I win!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2006)

Now Shelby dont meen to burst your bubble ,,but...

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

i hope you don't fall off your tree when i come to take the lead and be the winner paula I WIN!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2006)

_I_ win!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 30, 2006)

Now Lisa, too bad I don't have axcess to all my fikes here or I would really show you!

ButI'm still winning!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 30, 2006)

LOL Paula you are funny.

Lil Lisa you crack me up.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on girls! come join Paulas Winner Party!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry...

I am back to take the winner's spot!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 2, 2006)

No you dont Shelby...Im still the Winner!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

ahh, very cute kids, but the real winner is back to take her place ahaha i WIIIIN


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

You must be talking bout me cus I'm the winner!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 6, 2006)

Step back!!!!!

The winner has arrived..... its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

Dancing my way back to the winners spot!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 7, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;--------- The Real Winner!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 8, 2006)

no way!!!!

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok now ladies! The Game is OVER. Cause this is the LAST post


----------



## pla4u (Oct 8, 2006)

It aint over Im on top now!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 8, 2006)

Finally the LAST post.....

and......................

I am the WINNER!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

AH HA!

Its Me Not You!

I'm the WINNER!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

I think I will close this thread and claim winner for myself. Muhahahaha!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

Im gona jump on you and hold you down and prove I'm the WINNER!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 10, 2006)

and while lisa couldnt post cuz paula was holding her down i claimed my place as WINNER


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

HA HA thats what you think...I'll sit on the both of you and keep the winning spot!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 10, 2006)

HAHAHA :add_wegbrech: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

Still Me!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope.... its really me...

The real winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

well I may just have to sitt on you and hold you down too Shelby, cuz

I AM THE WINNER!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry Paula....

I win... THE END!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

nope.....just got up and checked...still me winning...


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 11, 2006)

and while u were up...I WON


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 11, 2006)

Ohh lord! :kopfkratz:


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

You girls are gona make me take off my pantyhose just to tie you up and take my place as winner!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 12, 2006)

you do that paula, and ill push u over abit so u get tangled an then once again...IM THE WINNER


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Nope I'll just climb out over you and still be the WINNER YAY!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 12, 2006)

Gosh just let it go! Is OVER!!!! :silly:


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Im still the one on top ..so

I WIN!!!!


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 13, 2006)

woot I've won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

Not for Long Katie!!!

Im taking my spot back!.... giggle... :smiletongue:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry ladies I am back to take the winners circle......


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

la la la i win


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; The winner!!!! AT Last!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

Dropping back in to take the win!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

ooooooooh paula thats so awsome! i love alice in wonderland!!!

oh yeah i win by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

well its plain to see I am the WINNER!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Well no need to post anymore... I am the clear winner of this game...

Thank you everyone!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I'm gona have to burst your bubble cus I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry Paula..you need to back up... I am the REAL WINNER!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

:med: you must not be feeling well, cuz everyone knows that

I AM THE WINNER!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 18, 2006)

Paula... I thought you knew... I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

Just Dancing my way in and taking my place as WINNER!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

paula ur gooood with that paintshop thing !!! it just sucks youre not that good at winning cuz I WIN


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

Warning!!!! Warning!!!!

My sensors indicate Paula is

THE WINNER!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

haha oops! i spilled my glass of water! what did you say? LIZ IS THE WINNER? ahah


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 21, 2006)

Well sorry to burst bubbles...

But SHELBY is the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

I think u were just waiting for me, 'cos I'm the WINNER!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

Its ME ! Its ME!

I'm the WINNER!!!!

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry Paula... Its me.....

THE WINNER.......... SHELBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

just me again taking my place as the winner!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't think so my friend! :shuriken:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 29, 2006)

whatever.....

I am the winner.............


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 29, 2006)

YAY IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE BACK ON THIS!!!!

Yeah sure whateva lol


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

you girls should stop fitting over MY WINNING SPOT!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 29, 2006)

Nope... Sorry that you are confused but is actually mine :nzd:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 30, 2006)

sorry to bust you girls bubble.. but I am the winner!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

:add_schacko: Here I am to take back my winners spot!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

Ha ha! I am now the winner! :saythat: :rockwoot: :moa: :11a: :15d: :4: :11: :star:


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 30, 2006)

Sure :cowboy:


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

LMAO. This a true mindless game lol.

I'am the winner now! lol


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like I am the winner! :rockwoot: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Oct 31, 2006)

its Me! ME ME ME ME ME!!!!

I'm the WINNER!!!!!

its Me! ME ME ME ME ME!!!!

I'm the WINNER!!!!!:moa: :icon_queen: :wink3: :15d:


----------



## Shelley (Oct 31, 2006)

I am the winner! :rockwoot: :moa: :yesss: :4: :star:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

Its Me I Tell You!!!

I'm The Winner!!!!!


----------



## venetiakim (Nov 1, 2006)

You cracked me down!!!!!!!!

OOOOpssss! Did I just win? LOL!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi girls, Im back in the winning spot!

:reddance:


----------



## venetiakim (Nov 2, 2006)

You're so NOT!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry to bust bubbles..... BUT

I am back to take the winning spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 3, 2006)

tisk tisk...when will you learn...

The Winner is ME!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 3, 2006)

eheh shut up, it's ME


----------



## venetiakim (Nov 3, 2006)

what was that?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry Ladies I am the winner!

its meeee meeeeeee


----------



## pla4u (Nov 6, 2006)

Look again sweetie!

Its PAULA!!

THE WINNER!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha Ha! Looks like I am the winner! :cowboy: :rockwoot: :rotfl: :laughing: :moa: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

HA HA better look again Shelley...cus I'm the winner now!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 11, 2006)

:moa: Guess again! Ha ha! :moa: Looks like I am the winner Paula!:moa: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Not yet. *smirk*

You better start getting used to bowing down and kissing my feet, and there's no better time to start than NOW!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha! The only bowing down I will be doing is to pick up the loose change I dropped on the floor. Looks like I am the winner, start bowing down to me:moa: :worship:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the cash! Did you know you just dropped $5,000 bucks? Thought not! I think I'll just depost this in my bank account.

And yes, I'm the queen, so I suggest you start bowing down before I use my scepter on you!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

ITS MEEEEE!!!!!!

I'm The One ON TOP!So I WIN!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 12, 2006)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

:moa: :moa: :moa: :moa: :moa: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

So wana try to takemy spot do ya?

I'm still on top and winning!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahem.. looks like I am the winner. Now I can dig my crown out of the closet. :cowboy: :rockwoot:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 13, 2006)

I think you better put that crown back... THE QUEEN IS BACK IN TOWN! BOW PEASANT WOMAN!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 13, 2006)

Well now... I am the Canadian Queen, so start bowing down to me..


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

NO NO NO!! I'm the WINNER! If there isgona be a Queen Its gona be ME!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 14, 2006)

You really think I'm going to let you last two hoity toity biotches get the last post? LOL!

HELL NO!

NOW BOW!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well guess what! I am now the queen! Start bowing down to me, remember I am the Canadian Queen which makes me all the more special!:moa:


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 14, 2006)

:sheep:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 14, 2006)

*Its PAULA!!!*

YAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 15, 2006)

IT'S ME DAMMIT, MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 15, 2006)

No No No!!!

Its Meeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 15, 2006)

Ha ha! :moa: :cowboy: :laughing: :add_wegbrech: :rockwoot: :yaya: :add_twinkle: :sheep: :icon_chee :yesss: :reddance: :rocknroll2: :sunshine: :15d: :we: :wavey: :yey: :4:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh Ya!!!

Take This!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry Sweetie... I am back ....

THE REAL WINNER!!!!! SHELBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2006)

Moi! :rockwoot: :moa: :rotfl:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

My Buddys at Starfleat Comand verify that Paula Is THE WINNER!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2006)

Well guess what? My pet bird and my entire street have declared me the winner! :sheep: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

WARNING! WARNING!

Paula Is THE WINNER!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2006)

Ha! And once again you thought you were the winner Paula! I am afterall the Canadian Queen because Canadian gold coins fall at my feet as I walk to accept my victory and crown.:add_wegbrech: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 17, 2006)

Ya sure it yello gole falling at your feet? lol


----------



## Shelley (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh no, it's pure gold all the way from the Yukon, the best gold out there. So it looks like I am the winner... ha ha! :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 18, 2006)

its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!its ME!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 18, 2006)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!:moa:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!

Now bow minions!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 18, 2006)

Im the real Winner so deal with it!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 18, 2006)

Moi!:moa:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Nope, it would be me.

And you know what?

It's always going to be ME!

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME !


----------



## Shelley (Nov 21, 2006)

:sleepyhead: Well it looks strangermist is the winner...:sleepyhead:

scroll down...

Not! It's me again! :rockwoot:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 21, 2006)

HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm The WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 22, 2006)

Moi!:moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 22, 2006)

me mE ME ME ME! ME! ME!! ME!! ME!!



ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 22, 2006)

:moa: Guess who!:rockwoot:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks ladies for keeping my place warm... but......

the winner has returned to take her place....

ITS MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shelley (Nov 24, 2006)

Ha Ha! It's me!:moa: :cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 24, 2006)

Its ME!!! I'm the winner!!!

Im gona beem you guys right outa here!!


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 24, 2006)

Nope Paula!

*ITS ME!!!*

_hehehe_


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 25, 2006)

No its me!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 25, 2006)

Now you guys arn't gona try yaking my winning spot are ya?

Better WATCH IT!


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 26, 2006)

Look, I'm really sorry but the winner is....

*ME!*


----------



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2006)

Nope it is me! Ha Ha Ha! :moa: :rockwoot:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 26, 2006)

Now Shelley,

We all know I am the

REAL WINNER!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2006)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :add_wegbrech: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 26, 2006)

Well thanks for keeping MY spot warm...I'm back now so

I'm THE WINNER!!!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 27, 2006)

All's I have to say is....:moa: :sheep: Ha Ha! Now I am the winner! :laughing:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 27, 2006)

ITS ME THATS WINNING!


----------



## Grace (Nov 27, 2006)

I dont think so Paula!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm the winner!!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 28, 2006)

Well now Grace...I think you need to look again, cus

I'M THE WINNER!!!!

YAY FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey what about me???? HEHEHEHE


----------



## pla4u (Nov 29, 2006)

pertty as you are Teresa

I'm still

THE WINNER!!!





Well as


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 30, 2006)

Nope Is Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

ehehe *ME*


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG it's....

*ME!!*


----------



## pla4u (Dec 1, 2006)

:kopfkratz: What you are all having DELUSIONS!!!!!:bs:

:vogel:

I am the real WINNER!!!:icon_cheers:


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 1, 2006)

No i don't think so Paula....because

I AM!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

....pppssssstttttt....

the winner is.....

PAULA!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 2, 2006)

nuh uh....

IT'S ME!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

I think we've already established who is queen of this thread! *clears throat*

By the way, the winner is...

*Drumroll*

*

**

***

****

*****

******

*******

********

*******

******

*****

****

***

**

*

*

**

***

****

*****

******

*******

********

*******

******

*****

****

***

**

*

*

**

***

****

*****

******

*******

********

*******

******

*****

****

***

**

*

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRR RRAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEERRR RRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry but you got bumped!

I'm the pretty one so I'm the WINNER!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

You may outdo me in the looks department, but baby I outdo you in the POST DEPARTMENT!

Now bend down and kiss my arse!

I am queen!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 2, 2006)

All you guys and girls are such liars.... because

*I'M THE WINNER!!!*


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

welll you allare trying to take my throne!

well I'm back and I'm the WINNER!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

Honey, I already had the throne, and you know what? You can only DREAM ABOUT IT!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

You got it bacwards girl you just have my throne to polish it up and get it all shiny and pretty for ME!

THE WINNER!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

Nuh uh, you're the one standing there with the rag! Now get off my throne! I'm the queen here!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

The Throne is Mine!

Mine Mine Mine!!!

All Mine!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry sweetie... I am back and the winner...

Its all mine!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 3, 2006)

Me. :cowboy: :moa:


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

I dunno but I think you are the winner!!!!!

And that would be NOT TRUE

Hahahahahahahahaha Is Me Paula Is Me. Hi Shelbylynn


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

You must not know about me. I win!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

Sure :moa:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh no you don't! You better abdicate my throne! By the way, give me back that crown! I waited fifteen minutes in line at the local Burger King to get that thing!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I'm THE ONE!

So give me that CROWN and yes I'l have fries with that!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

only you:add_wegbrech:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

First post in here AAAAAAAAAAAAhahahhaah cuz I never knew what it was now I do muahaha. I am the winner for this very second feels good.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Well....I'm still waiting on my fries!!!

Hop to it People!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats a lovely picture paula. :]]

i win.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Great picture. I win


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Come on now WHERE ARE MY FRIES!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

And the winner is.....

Me.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

Woah Paula, thats a huge smiley.

*I DECLARE WINNNER.*


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope check it out,, my horse is in the lead , so I'm the winner!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

pffft.. I'm the winner, see the expression on my face?

that horse is cute though.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

nice pic! did you take that on the way out the door to go get my fries?

I'm still the QUEEN you know...:icon_queen:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

of course, you know i love getting fries in my pj's haha.

I'MMM THE WINNER.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Hold up Jesskaa, while you're getting Paula her fries could you please get me a shake? To celebrate my VICTORY!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

Sure have a milkshake.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

And here I am taking the WINNERS SPOT!:moa:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 4, 2006)

you wish paula you wish.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

well I brought my knight in shining armor to show you I am the Queen!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 4, 2006)

Alright Miss Thang! Give me back my fries, crown, and cape! Gosh, you thief!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Yours I have these things fair and square! ITS MINE!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 4, 2006)

Winner is here.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

I see that I AM THE

WINNER!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 5, 2006)

pfft

winner is over here.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Sigh...will you never learn?

I AM THE WINNER!!!!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 5, 2006)

Nuh uh.....

*I'M THE WINNER!! HAHAHAHA!!*


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm Dancing my way back to the TOP!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry Paula.. time to step down...

I AM THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

NOPE I'm Holden my ground

IM THE QUEEN WINNER!!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

Paula is a vicious relentless competitor! But, I win.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 5, 2006)

:moa: :moa: :moa:Im the winner. :moa: :moa: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

NOPE Still Me Girls!ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 5, 2006)

Just because I feel bad that your loosing Paula.. because you know im the winner!




heres some fries!




and a little salt for you too.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

HA HA Love It!!

I'm still the wimmer though!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 5, 2006)

Not with me around. :brsh:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

sigh......... you youngsters just dont understand , when I say I'm the winner it meens

I...AM....THE.....WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok What in the hell in going on here? Can't you all see that I'm the winner!

MUST BE BLIND :glasses:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

HEY THE SPOT IS MINE!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 6, 2006)

Guess who! :cowboy:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 6, 2006)

I win.


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope is me


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Paula, have you been wearing my shoes again?


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 6, 2006)

And is still me


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 6, 2006)

No it's not!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 6, 2006)

Sure I am


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

Winner over here.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

LOOK Here

I'm the WINNER!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 7, 2006)

Nope i don't think your the winner....do you want to know why??

Cos ......................

I'M THE WINNER!!

HEHEHEHE


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh no. No, no, no! I am the winner!

Me dangit, MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

Ta Daaa! The winner is by a landslide...Me


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 7, 2006)

HEHEHE cute! but is still me


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Its ME GIRLS!

I'm the winner no doubt about it!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 7, 2006)

hehehehe.. heck no


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

WHAT??? were you not LISTINING???

I AM THE WINNER!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

You fools. IM THE WINNNER.

DUHHH.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 7, 2006)

Yah I was listening... But I'm the winner!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

Winner here.


----------



## bblonde (Dec 8, 2006)

It's my turn.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

he he he

I"M BACK And I'm

THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 8, 2006)

NOOOO is me!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

I have you ALLL beat.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh Yea!!!

Beat This!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

woah thats big.

i win


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

Well now you all just step back so the QUEEN (ME)

can take the WINNING SPOT!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 9, 2006)

me.:cowboy:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## pla4u (Dec 10, 2006)

HA HA LOVE your pic Jess!!!!

But you know I am still the

WINNER!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 10, 2006)

Not with me around.


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope your all wrong.

It's me!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah Ha!!!

Its Me!!!

I Am The Winner!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 12, 2006)

Hola!

Winner es back!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 12, 2006)

No Way!

Even when I'm off somwhere traviling I'm still

THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 12, 2006)

I r the winner.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 12, 2006)

LOOK UP ON THE POST!

Its a Diva....

Its a Queen....

No..Its

SUPERPAULA!!!!!&gt;&gt;&gt;THE WINNER!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 12, 2006)

Hahahahaha! Woo-hoo! Ok, you win!


----------



## hel (Dec 12, 2006)

No-no, I won.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope, I still win.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 13, 2006)

Still me guys

I'M THE WINNER!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2006)

Me! I win! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 13, 2006)

Me me me meeeeee:laughing:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2006)

Nnnooooo..............ME!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 13, 2006)

me!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you thank you smooches to you all!!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 14, 2006)

Me! :moa: :cowboy: :rockwoot:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah...I win!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

LOOK AGAIN!

ITS PAULA!!!!

THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

Winner?

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hunny, not even close!

It's me!

Now bow!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

My buddy here says Im The WINNER!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 14, 2006)

Uhhhh...I think not. It's ME!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 14, 2006)

No!!!! It's me!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

No NO NO!!

ITS MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 16, 2006)

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 16, 2006)

No No No!!!!!

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 16, 2006)

*I win!!!!!!!*


----------



## pla4u (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm the winner and my friends here will back me up!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 17, 2006)

Haha paula, your friends are hot.

I WINNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## pla4u (Dec 17, 2006)

Well your one of my friends too....but I'm still

THE WINNER!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 18, 2006)

Me ME ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! lol....


----------



## pla4u (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Kathy (Dec 18, 2006)

Ha....cute. But *I* am the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 18, 2006)

IM BAAAAACCCK!!!!!

And I Am

THE WINNER!!!

YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 21, 2006)

uhh me.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 21, 2006)

ppppssssstttt....come here...

I AM THE WINNER!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 21, 2006)

Too bad, so sad....I WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope Its still ME!

I know I just checked!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2006)

Me! :cowboy:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 22, 2006)

Not!! It's ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm still 

THE WINNER!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Uh, no! You were... I am now!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 23, 2006)

Meeeeeee.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 25, 2006)

:moa: :sheep: :cowboy: Meeeeeeee!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

No, I think it's me!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey!!

Just what do you girls think your doing????

I am the QUEEN and I say

I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 31, 2006)

Uhhh...not anymore. It's ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 1, 2007)

me me Me Me ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 1, 2007)

meeeeeeeeee.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 1, 2007)

Mmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 1, 2007)

Uh...nice try girls. But, it's MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 1, 2007)

ME AGAIN!


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

Surprise!

Its Me!


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

hey look!!! i win.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 5, 2007)

It's me!!!:moa:


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!:yesss: :marchmellow: :reddance: :we:


----------



## Shelley (Jan 6, 2007)

Me! I win! :moa: :sheep: :rockwoot: :cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope!...it's Meeeee!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

...and the winner is:

MMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha Ha Its Meeeeee!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 8, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

Still ME!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

eh?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm still the QUEEN!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

I Win!


----------



## Teresamachado (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm back and is me...


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

...he he......

ITS MEEEEEEE!!!!!

...giggle...


----------



## Kathy (Jan 11, 2007)

I love you guys, but...it's still ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope just checked...Its me for sure!

I'm the WINNER!


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 12, 2007)

I won..Yes!! :goldcup:


----------



## Kathy (Jan 14, 2007)

Ummm sorry.....it's *ME!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 14, 2007)

me!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 14, 2007)

It's Meeeee!

I Win!!!!!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

Oops I did it again


----------



## angellove (Jan 18, 2007)

ME!!!ME!!!!ME!!!!!ME!!!!(pushes everyone out of the way) ME!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 20, 2007)

Its ME!

I AM THE WINNER!!!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 20, 2007)

Police announcement oliceman:

THE real WINNER is LOLLIPOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 21, 2007)

Guess again! :moa: :cowboy:


----------



## pla4u (Jan 21, 2007)

Take a good look and you will se

I am the WINNER!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 21, 2007)

Me again! :moa:


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 21, 2007)

I have bad news for you guys...

The first one is... That I'm the WINNER!!!!

The second one is.... I ate the goddamn trophy... no one can take it from meeee!!!!

It's MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 22, 2007)

Uhhh...sorry. I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2007)

Nobody will take my title! I am the winner! Bow down to me! :worship: :cowboy: :moa:


----------



## pla4u (Jan 24, 2007)

AH HA!

Here I Am so

I"M the WINNER!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 28, 2007)

My mom is doing this game on one of her board and they have about 300 pages :laughing:


----------



## Kathy (Jan 28, 2007)

Then your mom must know that I WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 28, 2007)

Nah!! Ash's mom called me and told me I won for sure!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL....sorry. I am the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We've got aways to go to get to 300 pages!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well then I should be like my mommie so *I WIN!*


----------



## Kathy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mommie does NOT know best here! I win!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 28, 2007)

No way! lol.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 28, 2007)

Uhhh...YEAH way!!! Me!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lol this is gonna get sooo long. Should you people be sleeping so I can win?:whistling:


----------



## pla4u (Feb 1, 2007)

Its Me!!!!

Im The Winner!!!!


----------



## charish (Feb 1, 2007)

ok, ok, don't cry,cause

I'M THE WINNER!!! HA


----------



## la_moni (Feb 1, 2007)

I wont cry dont worry,because i win!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 2, 2007)

yay, me!


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

oops, look out, cause i win still.


----------



## pla4u (Feb 4, 2007)

I'mWINNING!!!!!!

YYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

What's up Paula?


----------

